# Bad Year



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

This is the first year that I've gotton really serious about bow hunting. So far this year I'm 0 for 3....I've shot my bow three times at three different deer and I've missed all three. The first one was on Boulder mountain. I took a shot at a really nice basket 4x4...he went out way passed his ears but then curved back toward the center of his head almaost touching....really weird. The second shot I had a really dandy 4x4 come out of the trees and stopped on a trail I was hiking at about 25 yrd he turned broadside and stopped...I took my shot and barely shot under him. The third shot I took yesterday morning at about 9:30. This was a 25" 3x3 with 4" eye guards...I was in the oak brush and he started walking right toward me....at about 20 feet he stopped and I let it fly....I could have sworn I hit the bugger, how can you miss at that distance.....however when I went to look for blood all I found was the front part of the arrow shaft. There was no blood and no blood on the shaft....the broadhead was ruined. I thought I had a pretty clear shot but something must have been in the way and deflected the arrow.....

So, I've kinda got some phobias when I think about my next shot. On all these shots I thought I've done the best I could....thought I did everything I was supposed to. I get a little nervous inside but each time I've noticed that my hand is as still as can be. My nerves don't show when I shoot......I don't know what to do. It's not going to stop me from going out again and giving it another go but I think I have some performance anxiety......anyone have any pointers in helping stick one of these dirty buggers?


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

UAB, first and foremost, are you judging your distance accurately? uphill? downhill? Secondly, are you concentrating on a spot or just seeing the whole target? Pick out a rib or a tuft of hair or maybe even a shadow and forget the rest of the animal. Hope this helps....


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

One more thing, if you've played much football and can visualize 10 yds on the ground for that first down, try multiplying it out rather than drawing a straight line through the air at your target.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks...I really do appreciate all the help I can get....I've practiced all year and I thought I was right on target....apparently not. Has anyone else ever sucked as bad as a do right now? I feel like the worlds worst bow hunter......who misses at 25 yrds and 20 feet?


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

It happens.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> ......who misses at 25 yrds and 20 feet?


Been there done that, I missed one at around 15 feet my first or second year bowhunting. Keep practicing and keep trying. One thing you might want to try is do a lot of stump shooting, this will help your distance judging and also shootoing your bow in a field enviroment vs a practice enviroment. Join a 3D leauge this winter and keep practicing all winter. Also I wouldn't be picky on what you want to kill for your first bow kill deer, a kill will really boost your confidence. If I was you I would take any leagal deer this year (even a doe on the extended). Good luck and keep at it!

Mark


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

dont feel bad i have missed 6 time this year. 40 yards and less. i missed three time on two deer on the opner. so your not the only one doing bad. keep at it.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

When I practice with my bow, I never practice on ranges or on targets with shooting distances clearly marked. I take my own 3-D target out, set it up, and shoot from random distances and random angles where I have to judge distances. By doing this, I have become much more accurate in my distance estimates and much more efficient in hitting my targets during the hunts. The other option is to get adept at using a range finder...personally, I have difficulty using my range finder in most situations because the extra movement could cause me to miss a chance....


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

How can having those opportunities make a bad year????? Sounds like an awesome year to me! The advice that Skeet gives is spot on! One of the hardest things to do when drawing on an animal is to FOCUS in the spot you want to hit and NOT the whole animal........
Keep at it and good things will happen!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Luckily I can say I have hit every animal (BIG GAME) I have shot at. My only advice would be practice. I like to stump shoot when I'm out and about to keep up my skills. I used to practice on tweety birds when I started, I dont do this anymore and don't suggest you do but, shooting at such small targets really helped me judge distance and tighten in on small targets like the vitals area. Now I like go out grouse hunting with my bow. I have to get them before they flush so it helps my stalking and shooting skills. They are about the size of a heart or vitals area depending on the bird, this makes for great fun and shooting practice. However can be expensive if you miss and lose the arrows alot.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to archery hunting, the funnest thing you will ever do. Archery hunters come back with more almost, close call, just missed type stories, and when you realize that this is part of the fun, you will start your next post, banner year, great year. If people realize that they do not have to kill in order to be fulfilled, it is all fun. I logged close to 20 miles this weekend and had a ball.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Welcome to archery hunting, the funnest thing you will ever do. *Archery hunters come back with more almost, close call, just missed type stories, and when you realize that this is part of the fun, you will start your next post, banner year, great year*. If people realize that they do not have to kill in order to be fulfilled, it is all fun. I logged close to 20 miles this weekend and had a ball.


its almost like fishing...., with a touch more finality when you finally connect. Its not supposed to be about catching fish, .....just getting out, but it sure is fun when you finally get into one. I can imagine the frustration with missing a close shot... right there with you. :lol:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

It is frustrating...and Epek is right...I should look at it more of a great year....I've been really really close to some great bucks...I know it's not about the actual "catch" but the "journey" however, I can't wait til I connect with one of those sneekee buggers...........the advice is great, thanks. If anyone has any more to give I'd gladly take it!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Just when you think you're a good shot standing next to your friends come to a league and test your self I would bet you get you "A" kicked. 

Then when you are good in league night try a tournament and you will get your "A" kicked again. 

Then when you get good at tournaments try your new found skills at a deer and you might not get your "A" kicked as much.

Archery hunting is a year round sport which can take a life time to master.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it been fun spending time in got country with some family and some good friends that i have been hunting. looking forward to next year all ready.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Archery hunting is a year round sport which can take a life time to master.


Yep, I suck. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't feel like the Lone Ranger!

It took me three years to finally kill my first archery deer. Then I switched back to traditional equipment and it took me two more years to figure it out again. One thing I learned abouve all else. Archery isn't about "how far", but "how close". Getting closer takes lots of patients. The closer you get, the more you'll kill.

Bow hunting is just that, hunting. Take every trip that you didn't score and tuck it into your "I learned something" belt. Soon you'll have an arsenal of knowledge to take with you into the field and things will start to happen.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

This is my first year doing archery and I have loved it. I dont think I will ever do rifle again. I saw so many more animals this year than I ever recall during rifle hunts. During the elk opener I was 30 yards away from what I judged to be about a 370-380 6x7. It was a rush to see even though I was in a spike unit. I have seen tons a decent bucks as well. Next year I am buying a deer tag as soon as they go on sale. So far I have been skunked but now I know where a decent heard of elk have been hanging out so hopefully I can at least get a shot at something before the end of the hunt. Someone compared archery to fishing, think I would compare it to fishing then switching over to flyfishing. It's so much better.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

A few years ago a friend of mine gut-shot a buck and proceeded to empty his quiver trying to kill the deer. He then borrowed some arrows and finally got it right at dark. He was a pretty decent shot at the range but just struggled to put the kill shot on it. 

My only archery buck I shot over it and the sound of the arrow hitting the ground spooked it toward me. It got close enought I looked down the shaft (didn't use my sights because he was so close) and put the arrow right through his chest. Take a couple of deep breaths and put that practice to work


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a master archer, myself. But modern archery equipment just doesn't perform to my exacting standards. There are a few equipment problems that have prevented me from performing at my usual level of mastery. I certainly hope manufacturers will fix these problems soon.

For example, faulty pins. Every time I aim at an animal, my pins start moving erratically. Maybe it's the wind, but despite all my bowhunting prowess, that dang pin just wanders all over the place.

Another example is faulty nocks. It seems that whenever I get a chance for a shot, the nock just doesn't want to fit on the string. Oh, sure, it will fit above or below the loop, but I've found that to be highly inefficient. I hope that arrow manufacturers will resolve this obvious equipment flaw as it has cost me a couple potential shots.

It isn't just faulty sights and arrows, either. I spent good money on camo and scent control soaps, but you know what? Every animal I get close to sees me anyway. What's up with that? I've contacted Real Tree and Dead Down Wind about this, but for some reason they haven't responded to my complaints.

Of course, none of these issues really matters until the DWR starts doing a better job of managing animals. I mean, most of the animals I see are out of range. What kind of management is that! :evil:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl: *(())*


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Fin, brilliant, amazingly brilliant. I have had the same type of challenges with different equipments problems, I have solved some of them, but they keep popping up.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> I spent good money on camo and scent control soaps, but you know what? Every animal I get close to sees me anyway. What's up with that? I've contacted Real Tree and Dead Down Wind about this, but for some reason they haven't responded to my complaints.


Come on Finn.... everyone knows you can't expect the deer to just hop on the back of your 4 wheeler.... well, they SHOULD know that anyway, but some won't ever understand that concept. I think more than you hunting in God's armpit and being busted by scent, the wheeler is doing you in. :wink: :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Someone needs to contact Honda, Odorless exhaust! I could be a millionair from this idea! Also I would muffle the engine and line the outside of the tires with a very sort, but durable leather for ultimate ATV stealthness! :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know how anyone could have a bad year bow hunting. Just getting up there chasing dem critters around is worth it to me. There is nothing better than being up in the mountains doing what you love. Does it make you mad when you miss shots sure, but you should be happy you saw something to shoot at, I know lots of buddies that don't get lucky enough to see anything other than does. I am lucky because I can take a lot of time off work to pursue this hobby of mine.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm with you bowhunter3!!!!!! ++++++1


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

*An Excellent Year!*

I agree......I have been very fortunate to get out as much as I have and I love doing what I do. I'm changing this thread subject to an EXCELLENT YEAR!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

I've been huntin with a bow for 45years< and i've missed my fair share. Sounds to me like you have my old problem. Ya dropping your front hand to see where that arrow hit? Which screws up your follow through, I missed one about 25 years ago that was what I'll bet would have been a state record buck 28 yards, 2 shots, dropped my front hand both times , I do still shoot inst. no sights, I just don't put that hand down till I see where the arrow hits. Also I shoot with both eyes poen Hope this helps ya.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I always shoot with both eyes poen, but I think it is spelled pooing.


----------

